# Abbeville, France



## dewaltman (Aug 28, 2008)

has anybody overnighted near abbeville and if so can they please let me know , preferably an aire as i will be arriving late at night at the end of may thanks in anticipation


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

There is a very large Aire at Le Crotoy which is not that far awy. You should find it in the campsite database.

peedee


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I have overnighted three times at the services at Bai de Somme on the A16. There is adedicated area for caravans and motorhomes and there have alll ways been 10 or so there. The normal parking area is also very large and their is a service point.
Do not confuse this service area as anything like a UK one.
http://www.baiedesomme.fr/aire-autoroutiere-de-l-autoroute-a16-pres-de-la-baie-de-somme--ene25.html


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*abbeyville frane*

there is an aire at st valerie en somme some 13 km from abeyville we stayed in the town sg on one occasion with no trouble


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Agree with rayc. Easy access off motorway, always others there, water and disposal facilities.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Agree on Bai de Somme services on the A16 motorway.. Toll charge for that stretch is about 11.60 euro
Allow about an hour from Calais.. In the spring / summer we always go down to the area signposted for caravans/motorhomes BUT in Winter best to park up near the main building... There is a bourne there as well for wast dump and fresh water.
Must have stayed there at least 12 times, never any issues.


----------



## dewaltman (Aug 28, 2008)

thanks everybody think i will go for Bai de Somme services on A16


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

dewaltman said:


> thanks everybody think i will go for Bai de Somme services on A16


It is possible to follow the route into the services on Google Street View. Follow the caravan signs.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

The aire at Bai de Somme is fab! We have had lovely nights there!


----------

